

Magnetic Fluid Pump With No Moving Parts - VeXocide
http://www.sciencedebate.com/science-blog/magnetic-fluid-pump-no-moving-parts-pumping-ferrofluids-no-machinery

======
0x12
That should be 'magnetic ferro-fluid pump without moving parts'.

------
pasbesoin
A few years ago, I saw an article about a steam-injection-driven water pump.
Haven't seen anything further, and the prototype scale was too small, but it
made me think e.g. of the oil and gas industry. For example, drilled tar sands
oil production already needs steam; driving the required pumps with it might
be a good use depending upon efficiency and durability.

